# AN piranah or GH subculture



## Funkfarmer (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all, was just wondering if anyone uses either of those products with GH 3 part nutes and if they do any good.

Thanks, smokey


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 28, 2009)

*I have used AN sensi 2 part and the full line up.....
found it to be crap..... alot to mix..keeep track of.. pain in my back...
GH3 part is what i use now.. i like it alot better... ladied seem to as well.
LH*


----------



## Funkfarmer (Dec 28, 2009)

nobody else has used any of these products? c-mon


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Dec 31, 2009)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Hi all, was just wondering if anyone uses either of those products with GH 3 part nutes and if they do any good.
> 
> Thanks, smokey



for the cost of both of these products,which insane,check out roots organics oregonism xl.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 2, 2010)

i use gh m & b. IMO need both to get full effect of these. yes they work & there is a huge differance. $80 for both m & b is expensive but well worth it. never used an productsb4.


----------



## umbra (Jan 3, 2010)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> i use gh m & b. IMO need both to get full effect of these. yes they work & there is a huge differance. $80 for both m & b is expensive but well worth it. never used an productsb4.



The AN piranah is mycorrihizal fungi. they charge $35 for 6 oz. I buy mine for $10/lb. I have used Great White Shark before, it worked quite well. Still a little on the pricey side, but much better than AN. I have not used GH m & b, but there prices aren't too bad.


----------

